# Cheeseburger Macaroni: Home Made?



## Mylegsbig (Apr 22, 2006)

Looking for some ideas for cheeseburger macaroni. Want to make it a skillet dish, no oven.

Was going to use elbow macaroni noodles, make a roux with butter and flour, add whole milk infused with garlic and onion,half velveeta half sharp cheddar, then add worchestershire, mustard powder, dash hot sauce, ground chuck, sauteed onion (cooked along with the chuck)

How would you make this dish? what else can i add to mine?

I want it to taste like the hamburger helper would, if it was actually home made.

Please give me all the feedback you can on how to replicate that taste.

Cheers.

to the top

Do you think beef broth has a place in this dish?


----------



## Constance (Apr 22, 2006)

Think of what a cheeseburger has in it, and go from there. 
I'd brown the ground beef with onion, S&P, drain, mix in catsup, mustard and Worchestershire sauce, add cooked elbows, then stir in your cheese sauce.


----------



## Erik (Apr 22, 2006)

Maybe add a little bacon...
If not, I like the taste of peas in mine (frozen would be easy, just at the end.) The way all off those flavors marry!!! YUM!!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 22, 2006)

keep the ideas coming


----------



## Pammy (Apr 22, 2006)

I have used the "Blue Box" mac & cheese before to make this. Sauteed' some green, red or yellow peppers and sweet onion while browning the ground beef. 


Added a little shredded cheeses (colby-jack, mozzarella, chedder, or whatever is your preference) prior to removing from the pan.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 22, 2006)

do you think beef broth or sour cream have a place in this dish?


----------



## mudbug (Apr 22, 2006)

nix on the sour cream.  while lovely in its place, I usually don't have it on cheeseburger things - you're heading into stroganoff territory by using it.

doubt the beef broth is needed either, unless your mix is too dry for some reason.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 22, 2006)

so i should just use normal heavy cream?


----------



## Constance (Apr 22, 2006)

This dish does not need sour cream. Don't get it too complicated.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 22, 2006)

OKay here is what this dish is going to be.

1 lb ground beef
sauteed onion with beef
garlic sauteed with beef
8 oz Cheddar
8 Oz Velveeta
Good amount Worchestershire
Half of a can of 15oz Diced Tomatoes
8oz Shells
Mustard powder
cracked pepper
salt

Okay how do i incorporate the cheese into this?  can i mix the meat and the vegetable and tomato liquid together, with the elbow macaroni, and mix that.

and then separately make a roux, then add the cheese melted into the roux and combine the two sauces

or should i skip the roux and throw the cheese in with the tomatoes, tomato liquid, beef, onions, cooked pasta, etc etc, and just let it melt into the sauce.

thanks in advance


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 22, 2006)

ttt this is for dinner tonight


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2006)

i've cooked something similar & it was so easy. cooked, drained burger, plenty of shredded sharp cheddar (real cheddar, velveeta is for other meals), a little bechamel, pasta, seasonings.....


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 22, 2006)

ttt for someone to answer my question


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2006)

After you cook the meat with the garlic and onions, add the rest of the ingredients including the COOKED pasta.  Mix well and cook over medium low heat until hot.


----------

